# How to grow Green Beard Algae



## ErikO (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm setting up a 5.5 gallon Cory Fry tank and I'd like to grow Green Beard Algae or Moss on the driftwood in it. My main concern is creating an environment for infusoria to propagate as an additional food source for the fry. 

My breeding tank has lots of Green Beard Algae on the driftwood and the adults really seem to enjoy it.

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

I've been looking for a way to cultivate green beard algae myself. I know of only two consistent requirements that green beard algae grows under and that is flow and heavy light. Everywhere I have seen real green beard algae (the pretty stuff) there has been a great amount of flow and light like at the top of a fish tank by a return line.

Let me know if you find a way.


----------



## ErikO (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, I set up the tank over the weekend and seeded the tank with some of the GBA from the main tank. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Lots of light and lots of nutrients should grow just about any algae you want.


----------



## ErikO (Jul 23, 2011)

Jeff5614 said:


> Lots of light and lots of nutrients should grow just about any algae you want.


And probably some I don't want.:icon_frow


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't quite believe that because everytime I attempt to grow what I want I end up with hair algae and green water so it is not as easy as some would think. I want GBA, I would replace my foregrounds with it if I could find a way to grow JUST that.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

If you've got green beard algae already, it should be fairly simple to get it started elsewhere by transplanting it. Keeping it going without getting a plague of other algaes might be difficult, but you apparently have the conditions in your original tank.


----------



## diyer3984 (Jun 9, 2008)

From my experience low ph water that is full of waste nutrients (this is key I get mine from collected rainwater that has been a little doctored with fish waste), high light (6700k works best) a bba infected piece of driftwood and medium flow rate placed in a low Rubbermaid storage container filed with clean pieces of driftwood or Cholla wood. Add a pleco (pleco wont eat gba (if fed and happy) but eat more of the brown stuff (diatoms?) that takes away nutrients from algae). 
Do this and feathery bba will grow.


----------



## ErikO (Jul 23, 2011)

That sounds like my main tank. pH ~ 6.00 and TDS ~ 60 PPM. 6700K at 55 watts plus some natural light. Medium flow rate and way overfed Sterbai. The fry tank will be kept at roughly the same water parameters so I'm optimistic about GBA in it. Now to decide on a light for it. Would a 26 watt bulb be to much?

Thanks for the discussion.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

> Add a pleco (pleco wont eat bba (if fed and happy) but eat more of the brown stuff (diatoms?) that takes away nutrients from algae).
> Do this and feathery bba will grow


Dude, we need GBA, not BBA... I mean feathery bba is nice and all but not exactly what we are after.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Wouldn't it just be easier to leave the fry in the breeder tank and relocate the adults?


----------



## ErikO (Jul 23, 2011)

DogFish said:


> Wouldn't it just be easier to leave the fry in the breeder tank and relocate the adults?


I'm only getting a few fertile eggs every week. I'm currently hatching them in a very small container which is a lot of work. I'm trying to get a fry tank set up to move the hatched eggs into and grow them out before I move them into a larger grow out tank.


----------



## diyer3984 (Jun 9, 2008)

Abrium said:


> Dude, we need GBA, not BBA... I mean feathery bba is nice and all but not exactly what we are after.


typo fixed


----------



## Gold Finger (Oct 13, 2011)

I really wish there were a way to do this. A GBA carpet would be awesome.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

I know, I know man...


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

First thing you need is to introduce green beard algae to the area you want it to grow in your tank. You can get small pieces and attach it with super glue, it'll spread in time. I grow it on a sponge that I sunk in a tank. Basically, I took a small amount, attached it to the sponge and now it is covering the top of it in a nice green mat. Shrimp and snails both love it. If it isn't present, no amount of fertilizer or lights will grow it.


----------



## krillkill (Oct 2, 2010)

are you talking about green fuzz algae. you do not want it. once it gets going, its there forever. It formed a nice carpet on my anubias and theres no way to remove it.


----------

